# "Tres Amigos" ....Hypo Triple Hatch



## N2TORTS (Mar 20, 2015)

Yea Baby! .....


----------



## apromann4 (Mar 20, 2015)

as always beautiful tort jeff,send me some here in the philippine lol


----------



## wellington (Mar 20, 2015)

Oooh baby, baaaaby. Uno, dos, tres


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola! ! ! ! !


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 20, 2015)

Daaaaang....They are some lookers for sure


----------



## gingerbee (Mar 20, 2015)

Woosers!!!


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 20, 2015)

if you ever get bored of hatching out all the awesome babies give me a call i'll take it over lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> if you ever get bored of hatching out all the awesome babies give me a call i'll take it over lol


David ....careful I might take ya up on that ...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maaaaaan I'm so jealous...my brother is not far from the tortoise cove. But he's not that interested in tortoises, he's there for the bands at small clubs and stuff related to horror movies.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 21, 2015)

Three times the pleasure.


----------



## Onidara (Mar 21, 2015)

I love your babies Jeff. Guess that is why I just got 6 from you! Lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 22, 2015)




----------

